# Robot Dog



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

<span style="color: #3366FF">Yikes!</span> 

Noisy "working" dawg!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

OMG... this cracked me up... Ugly one too.....hehehe


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

That thing gave me the creeps! If I saw that thing in my woods I would freak! No telling what my big bad hunter, Buddy, would do. I think he would do the same...freak then turn around and run back home.


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

That looks like something from a horror film !!!!


----------

